# ازاى تبقى رذل فى الكليه...........



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2008)

انهاردة هنتعلم الرذالة في الكلية​


مش عاوز صوت :warning:​ 

اللي هيتكلم هيقف طول الحصة ولو اتكلم تاني هيطلع بره المنتدي ​
:smil8::smil8::smil8:​ 
*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*​ 

ازاى تبقى رذل فى الكلية
:smil16::smil16::smil16::smil16:​ 
*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*​ 

فى الكلية هتقابل صاحبك وهتقعدوا على أى كافيه 
هيجى الجارسون سيب صحبك يطلب الأول وبعدين استلم الجارسون بقى واديله نصيبه
قوله عندك برجر ؟ هيقولك اه
قوله حلو ؟ هيقولك تمام
قوله اوك يبقى اكتب واحد شاورمة
طب عندك كبده ؟ هيقولك ايوة قوله معمولة ازاى ؟
سيبه يرغى شوية وقوله انا اصلا مبحبش الكبدة فكك
حاول تطلب حاجات غريبة زى سندوتشات حلاوة طحينية على اساس انك فى سجن أبو زعبل
أو سندوتشات بيض أو بتنجان أو لبن العصفور أمسك فى الحاجات اللى مش موجودة كلها
المهم حاول تجيبله جفاف عقبال ماتطلب اللى انت عايزه
وأنت بتاكل بقى أتسلى على المخلل اللى مش عاجبك أرمى شوية على التربيزة وشوية على الأرض أنت وذوقك بقى
لو معاك كاتشب مفيش مانع تكتب أول حرف من اسمك على التربيزة المهم تخليله التربيزة شبه التورتة
ومتنساش تعيب على الأكل وأنت بتحاسب وكمان تقول الحساب غالى​ 

*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*​ 





فى المدرج أرشق نفسك بين أتنين متعرفهمش وابتدى الشغل بقى أتعامل على إنك صاحبهم من قرن
يضحكوا على حاجة اضحك معاهم كده يعنى المهم تركز معاهم كأنك من بقيت أهلهم ولا خلفوك ونسوك
أو طريقة تانية أتلكك لكل اللى جنبك كل ماحد ينطق كلمة قوله لو سمحت أسكت عشان أفهم
لو مسكتش أنا هقول للدكتور والحركة دى رذلة ومستفزة جدا بس اشطه يعنى
وياسلام لو واحد وواحدة يبقى أنت كده جبت من الآخر
لو جنبك واحد بيكتب يبقى اتفتحتلك طاقة القدر اقعد اسأله وعطله ومتخليهوش يكتب سطرين على بعض
استلم أى حد واسأله المحاضرة هتخلص امتى ؟ وكل فيمتو ثانية كده اسأله الساعة كام اصل أنا زهقت
طبعا هو اللى زهق وطهق من الكلية وبيقول ياريتنى ماكملت تعليم وكره حياته كلها زى باقى الضحايا​ 



*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*_*​ 


عايز تعمل دماغ حلوة روح على شباك شئون الطلبة المهم حاول تعمل أهبل وأنت داخل وعايز تقف أول واحد
هيرجعوك ورا تحاول تقف مكان أى حد وترذل على كله هما أصلا بيبقوا واقفين مش طايقين نفسهم
لو واقف تانى واحد كده مفيش مانع تزق اللى قدامك تلبسه فى الشباك الحديد وتقول الله ياجماعة ياللى ورا متزقوش
ومن قبل ماينطق ولا كلمة تقعد تقوله خلص يالا عشان غيرك ومتخليهوش يركز مع بتاع شئون الطلبة خالص
لما يجى دورك بقى بيبقوا عايزين يخلصوك ويكروتوك واللى واقفين وراك فى الطابور مستنينك تغور فى داهية بفارغ الصبر
خد وقتك كأنك بتحجز فى سينما و اسأل أسئلة كتير وكل مايقولك حاجة قوله مش فاهم معلش قول تانى فهمنى أعمل أيه بالظبط لحد ماتشل أكبر عدد ممكن 
وبكده يبقى أنت مارست هوايتك وقضيت يوم رذل.​ 

انتهت حصتنا
30:30:​ 
كل واحد يسيب جنيه قبل ما يطلع ​ 
:t9::t9:​ 
عارفين الالى مش هيسيب جنيه ​ 
:smil8::smil8::smil8:​


----------



## kalimooo (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااا للتعليمة المهمة  كوكو
هههههههههههههههه
مشكورررر يا باشا


----------



## zama (17 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد حاجات جنان جدا 
وحلوة جدا بس انا لو عملت كده مش هروح البيت 
شكرا لك جزيلا....................................................


----------



## BishoRagheb (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*حلوة جداااااااا
وشكلك مجربها
وخدت علقة تمام
وكل الناس جاملوا فيك فعايزنا نجرب صح؟​*


----------



## zezza (17 ديسمبر 2008)

> أو طريقة تانية أتلكك لكل اللى جنبك كل ماحد ينطق كلمة قوله لو سمحت أسكت عشان أفهم



هههههههههههههههههههه
انا بعمل الحركة دى كتير اوى 
امال ايه احنا رايحيين نتعلم ولا نرغى           ههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> كل واحد يسيب جنيه قبل ما يطلع
> 
> 
> عارفين الالى مش هيسيب جنيه









عشرة جنيه مش جنيه واحد بس 
اى خدمة يا كوكو


----------



## وليم تل (17 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ما عادتش تجيب معايا سبتها من زماااااااااااااان
وشكرا كوكو مان
مودتى​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي يا كوكو 
علي النصايح اللي تودي في داهية دي 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
كووووووووميدي​*


----------



## Kirolos AvaMena (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههه*
*ميرسي اوى يا باشا وهجربها وربنا يسهل ومنترفدش خالص*​


----------



## Kiril (17 ديسمبر 2008)

لا لا
مينفعش الكلام ده
انت عاوز تموتنا و لا ايه
ده المدرج كله بيحب يجامل عندنا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*الحمد لله خلصت الكليه وبطلت رخامه وغلاسه وخناقات

مرسي كوكو علي النصائح الجميله دي

دايما بتحب الخير يا كوكو​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*كوكو الرزاله مش بتتعلم فى ناس رزله اصلا وبتعمل كده ههههههههههههههههه معلش معيش فكه عشان اسيب جنيه هههههههه*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشقادرة امسك نفسى من الضحك
تجنن موت بجد عثل عثل بجددددددددددددددددد​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااا للتعليمة المهمة كوكو
> هههههههههههههههه
> مشكورررر يا باشا


 
ههههههههههههههه 

ميررررسى على مروورك يا كليمو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> بجد حاجات جنان جدا
> وحلوة جدا بس انا لو عملت كده مش هروح البيت
> شكرا لك جزيلا....................................................


 


ليه بس ياباشا 

انت بس قولهم كوكو مان هوه الالى قالى 

ومالكش دعوه 

وهما هيقوموا بالواجب 

هههههههههههههه 

ميررررسى على مروورك يا مينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *حلوة جداااااااا​*
> *وشكلك مجربها*
> *وخدت علقة تمام*
> 
> *وكل الناس جاملوا فيك فعايزنا نجرب صح؟*​


 
ههههههههههههه

ابدا يا بيشو 

وانا لو حصل معايا كده 

هقولكم على الموضوع 

ميررررسى على مروورك يا باشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2008)

zezza قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> انا بعمل الحركة دى كتير اوى
> امال ايه احنا رايحيين نتعلم ولا نرغى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه

ميررررررسى كتير على العشره جنيه 

ميررررسى على مروورك يا زيزا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Rosetta (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين يا كوكو.. 
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ما عادتش تجيب معايا سبتها من زماااااااااااااان
> وشكرا كوكو مان
> مودتى​





ههههههههههههه

عقبالنا 

ميررررسى على مروورك يا وليم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي يا كوكو​*
> *علي النصايح اللي تودي في داهية دي *
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> 
> *كووووووووميدي*​


 
ههههههههههههههههه​ 
ميررررسى على مروووورك يا رجعا ليسوع ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2008)

kirolos avamena قال:


> *هههههههه*
> 
> 
> *ميرسي اوى يا باشا وهجربها وربنا يسهل ومنترفدش خالص*​


 
ماتقلقش ياباشا 

ربنا بيستر فى المواقف دى ​ 
ميررررسى على مرووورك ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

